# Late AF after failed cycle!



## Little bumblebee (Oct 30, 2013)

Hi I was just wondering I had my first failed ivf cycle lasting had withdrawal bleed and then nothing my AF was due a week ago hospital said if still nothing next week I've to go for blood test! Me and partner have unexplained infertility.

Has this happened to anyone else?!

Xx


----------



## Delia12 (Jul 9, 2014)

This could be very likely a side effect of the hormone treatment. It really just varies from person to person. Some get right back to a normal cycle and some it takes 2 maybe even 3 months. 

Don’t want to get your hopes up, but maybe you got lucky and got pregnant all on your own...if not maybe another round of IVF will work....just to say keep your mind open . 

Delia


----------

